# Help



## provette67 (Apr 16, 2005)

Help,I am a corvette guy who looked at a '65 GTO tonight and I am confused about how to tell weather it has matching numbers or not.I found the numbers that are stamped on the right front of the block,but they do match the serial number of the car. :confused


----------



## provette67 (Apr 16, 2005)

bought the car any way thanks for the help


----------



## Fawkes (May 3, 2005)

Go to ultimategto.com. You can get the VIN information there. Also, if you go to ClassicalPontiac.com and PerformanceYears.com, there are messages boards that are more active for classic Ponchos which should prove to be more helpful.


----------



## provette67 (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the help.I ended up buying the car even without any info because the condition is tremendous with great detail and is documented from day 1 from it's purchase in Long Beach,Ca


----------



## Dihappy (Jan 29, 2005)

Pics?


----------

